# Valve Cover Gasket Leak?? Oil found in Spark Plug Well...



## Roger2Texas (Mar 12, 2008)

*Anyone with any possible suggestions?? I was changing my spark plugs last week and as I was on the last one, I found a little oil in one of the spark plug wells of my Passat.. could this be a possible valve cover gasket leak?? Car has 75k miles..







If it's not one thing it seems to be another.. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks..*


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Valve Cover Gasket Leak?? Oil found in Spark Plug Well... (Roger2Texas)*

Yup...found same thing at about 70K miles...then oil really started leakin from front of right cylinder bank..ran down the lower radiator hose and was drippin onto the belly pan.....These engines are prone to PCV system failures that result in hi crankcase pressure blow oil past seals and gaskets...Audi/VW have published tech services bulletins saying that the PCV system must be brought to good working order B4 the dealer can perform any oil leak warranty (covered under 10year/100K powertrain warranty) service. So when I saw my seepage..I changed the PCV system (that's not covered by warranty and I didn't wanna pay $120/hour for a tech to change a couple of plastic hoses etc.) There's a good write up on PCV system replacement in Passat world...There are 3 parts..large hose set up that runs across front of engine, small hose that runs under throttle body to crankcase vent and the "suction pump" (y shaped plastic piece that hoses connect to..it sets vaccum level in PCV system)..all together they cost about $125 or so (1stVWparts website is whre I got mine..just telll Zeb there you want all the V6 PCV parts as described above and he'll hook you up cheaper than the dealers by a lot! Changin takes about 1-2 hours..you have to pull the throttle body (ez one allen screw) and raise it up to get at small hose end under it...but you can clean TB while its off the manifold, so that's an added benefit of this! Changing this stopped my cam adjuster seals from seepin for about 1-1/2 years then the VC gaskets and the cam seals went..but all was covered (along with cam adjusters, which were starting to rattle on cold start) under powertrain warranty so I got off scott free!


----------

